# Les notifications de mon iPhone 7 disparaissent lorsque je change de page d'accueil



## RAGGEDINSOMNIA (9 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous !

Je connais ce problème depuis un bon bout de temps à présent. Je possède un iPhone 7 rouge depuis courant août (avant je possédais un iPhone 5s). Lorsque j'ai pu transférer mes données d'un portable à l'autre, j'ai eu l'impression d'avoir transféré les beugs et problèmes techniques de mon ancien portable au nouveau.

Donc, pour le coup, lorsque je suis sur mon écran principal avec toutes les applications que j'utilise régulièrement tout est niquel, le nombre de notifications est bien présente. Mais lorsque je dois glisser vers la gauche ou vers la droite puis revenir à mon écran où il y a principalement toutes mes applis, et bien... il n'y a plus le nombre de notifications qui s'affichent.
Si mes explications sont un peu boiteuses et peu compréhensibles, je m'en excuse d'avance et je vous laisse plutôt observer en image. (cela peut paraître assez futile comme problème mais ça commence à réellement m'embêter.)

En vous remerciant d'avance pour votre attention


----------

